# Lean Mass Cycle?



## The_worm (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello to all (first post)

I am looking for a cycle for lean mass before holiday in 7 weeks. I have had trouble with water retention with Deccan in the past. I was wondering if you guys can help.

Previous cycle was Test Prob + Ripped 250, Solid gains and pretty ripped however now looking for more size but don't want to ballon up.

Hope you can help guys.

Many Thanks

Worm


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

as opposed to a fat mass cycle? :lol:

mate its what you eat,the drugs got fuk all to do with how 'ripped' you look,certain meds will be more prone to water retention but even then its more diet related than drug related.

you will get plenty size on using the exact same compounds you used in your last cycle if you just EAT.


----------



## The_worm (Jan 18, 2012)

lol ok ok :blush:

What meds would be recomended that do not hold much water? (TRI Tren and prop)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The_worm said:


> lol ok ok :blush:
> 
> What meds would be recomended that do not hold much water? (TRI Tren and prop)
> 
> Thanks for your reply


I agree with weeman mate its all down to your diet this whole 'cutting' and 'bulking' steroid is a load of nonsense, no steroid is going to make you lose fat your diet will and the amount and type of cardio you do will.

A good cycle for low water retention for me would be:

Winstrol

Test Prop

Tren

Mast


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

and an AI - Personally i use Arimidex to control estrogen which causes the water retention.


----------



## The_worm (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers guys,

How would I cycle wintrol, Tren and test prob?

say tren and prob (2 ml) mon and thur / win on fri (1ml)

Thanks again :thumb:

My diest is pretty good BTW, curry night tonight tho


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I would cycle like so:

Personally i would use long esters as jabbing every other day is too much for me so mine would look like this.

Weeks 1 - 4 - Winstrol (tabs) 50mg ed

Weeks 1 - 12 - Test Enanthate 750mg p/w

Weeks 1 - 12 - Tren Enanthate 400mg p/w

Weeks 8 - 12 - Winstrol (tabs) 50mg ed

Arimidex - 0.5mg eod

Not used prop so i wouldnt want to advise.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right i've just seen that you only have 7 weeks so clearly that cycle wouldnt be much use unless you are willing to be on cycle on holiday and miss 1-2 weeks jabs?


----------



## The_worm (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers mate, appreciate it


----------



## The_worm (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea can miss 1 dude


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good lean cycle would be 80mg tbol e/d for the7weeks you have got .. test 500mg p/w 12weeks...obviously depends on your diet as the lads av said ....


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I would cycle like so:
> 
> Personally i would use long esters as jabbing every other day is too much for me so mine would look like this.
> 
> ...


Personally if running 50mg winny is run it the entire 12 weeks, it won't do you any harm...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The_worm said:


> Cheers mate, appreciate it


No problem mate, let us know what you decide to do. Just dont rush into anything because of the holiday, make sure you get all the info and appropriate meds then go for it.

Remember *diet is key to cutting.*


----------



## The_worm (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys,

This may sound like a stupid question when you say mg (micro grams) how does that equate to ml in a barrell?

Im struggling to equate one with another since one is weight the other is a measurement of fluid.

Am I being a dumbass? :wacko:


----------

